# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Mandy, telepresence robot, AndyMark Inc., Kokomo, Indiana, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AndyMark Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Mandy the Telepresence Robot

Published on Aug 14, 2013




> AndyMark is happy to bring you Mandy, the developer friendly telepresence robot.
> Mandy is a mobile robot that can be used to host someone remotely. Sit in meetings while you're hundreds of miles away and walk through your warehouse with employees. Call your Mandy from a Google Hangout and use our extension to control Mandy. 
> If you wish to further the capabilities of your Mandy, the Sasquatch robot controller leaves room for development.

----------

